# Nice Leather Leash?



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I am looking for a place to buy a nice leather leash, probably just a 4' for now. I have been using a skinny little nylon cheapo thing I had for my toy breed dog, but wow, if Saber decides to pull for any reason it rips my hands to shreds! (Yes we are making progress on the pulling but I really need something softer on my hands!) Suggestions where to get something decent?

Also is rolled better than flat, or is it just a matter of personal preference?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I like rolled leather for collars, flat for leashes. 

I love leashes from here J and J Dog Supplies: Leather Dog Leashes


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Matter of personal preference. I also happen to prefer the flat for leash, rolled for collar. THIS is my FAVORITE leash right now. I just ordered another one so I have one for each of the boys. *love* it.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I often get stuff here:

Schutzhund equipment, Police k9 equipment supplier , dog equipment, dog harness

High-quality stuff at competitive prices. Redline-K9 is their in-house brand. Most of it they manufacture themselves. 

Ralph, the owner, is one of Canada's top trainers/competitors and we often have him come here for seminars. Super-nice guy! (Except he keeps calling me Lucinda - LOL).


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I like the New Skete leather leashes,


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I like Redline-K9, have quiet a few items by them bought from both websites mentioned here. I also like Bridgeport equipment for their prices, and Leerburg and Ray Allen for some stuff I need as well. 

As of note, I would not buy a 4' leash because you actually need 6' to teach your pup not to pull.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I wouldn't get a 4fter either, I "may" use one when i want them walking close but after they are adult size..

I LOVE my biothane leashes, I don't like wide leashes either, I like thinner, usually 1/2-3/4 of an inch, makes it for easier looping of excess. 

You can do a search on biothane leashes and get just about any length you wish


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

For something around 4', you can get the convertible lead J and J Dog Supplies: Convertible Service Dog Leash

I have 2 of them and they're my most used leashes. I love them! You can make it a regular lead with handle, a lead with a large over the shoulder loop, or short lead.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Really, 6'? I was wondering if I even needed a 3'. What I am trying to do is have her in a loose heel, walking right next to me on the left side on our walks. The leash I have now is 4' and has slack that hangs down a bit across me. She actually does very well when we are actually walking and I can loosen it up.

The pulling happens when we are going out to potty, sometimes, or if I have our other dog out with us she wants to pull over to play with him. Or in stores. In stores, when we first go in, she pulls a lot. 

How do I use the 6' to teach her not to pull? Thank you for the guidance.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

My leashes are 3/8" and the ones I use to potty mine are only 3' but they're both full grown and rather tall.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

For obedience work, I find a 4' works best, as the dog is always working close to you and anything longer just drags on the ground and gets in the way. 

Use what works best for you Shawn - I like six foot leashes in open, un-crowded areas, and like a shorter leash for more control in busy areas. So if I plan on taking Gryff or Keeta into town for exposure, I bring my four foot leash with me.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Leyna has always had a 6' leash. Are you anywhere near Tacoma? There are 2 places on Washington 7 (Pacific Ave) that sell pretty decent stuff. One is Champion Pet Supply (they also sell Schutzhund Equipment) and the other is Woofers (which I prefer, better stuff). They both have excellent leather collar and leashes.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

jaggirl, I am in Tricities, several hours away, but thanks. When we go to Seattle I will try to stop in there and take a look. I love checking out new stores!

Maybe I will get a 4' and a 6' for different situations.

The biothane looks nice since you don't have to oil them etc, but someone on here said they hurt their hands. What do you think Diane? Pretty soft to you?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use different leashes for different things. My obedience leash is very thin leather, braided at both ends and 4'. I purchased it at a local doggy boutique. The only one they had left or I would have picked up a couple!
I use a heavier 1" 6 foot for walking and then have longer lines too(a couple cotton and one 20' 3/8 leather with no handle. 
I really like this one when doing protection. I got most of mine at fordogtrainers.com
I only have one of the ASAT lines, and that is my tracking line.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I like the leashes similar to the convertible leash, Lin showed (also referred to as police or European leashes on some sites). The ones I use, usually have three rings down the leash and can to go from approx 4' to 6' so we can switch lengths during a sessions without switching out leashes. Can also go around the waist or over the shoulder.

Also prefer narrower widths.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

For teaching not to pull you do need to have that slack. Saber should not be encouraged to pull when wearing a collar otherwise you'll have to resort to corrections down the road to fix this behavior. Have you talked with Lezlie about pulling?

I guess I am too used to long lines. In fact, my favorite leash for hikes and long walks is 15', I may use 40' light long line as well if I plan to do retrieves in the park, and nothing is in the way.

I can see that 4' would be good for ob work for an adult dog, and traffic lead would work even better in the crowd. I use 6' because I like to keep everything simple.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

GSD07 said:


> For teaching not to pull you do need to have that slack. Saber should not be encouraged to pull when wearing a collar otherwise you'll have to resort to corrections down the road to fix this behavior. Have you talked with Lezlie about pulling?


Yes, all the pups in class pull. Saber pulls just the last few seconds of the heeling exercise because she sees the other pups waiting for her. Lezlie told us to stop when the leash it taut and then go when the dog makes it slack again, so I've been doing that and she is figuring it out pretty quickly. Like I said, she walks very nicely on a loose leash when I walk her daily, so I think she just needs to gain that impulse control for excited moments.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You can definitely work on training not to pull with a 4 foot leash. That's what I used most often when I was training Halo to walk nicely on leash. It's just less slack to have to gather up and plenty of room for her to be where I wanted her to be - a longer leash just lets the dog get further ahead of you before you stop, or back up, or turn around, or whatever you're planning on doing. There's really no need for that unless you want it.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

I love my bridgeport leash, it's a flat 5ft with braided ends. For me, 5' is a perfect length for anything. It gives me enough slack to roll it over my right hand for extra security, so I use it more like a 4ft. 
https://www.bridgeportequipment.com/ProductDetail.aspx?productId=141


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks you guys! Looks like a lot of folks seem to like those leather ones with the braided ends, and they are a decent price. I will put in an order probably tomorrow. 

I do have a cotton long line, I think it is 30', for recall work outside.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I have several leashes. I have a very short one for when doing obedience training. I can make quick corrections (since she is already trained and knows better). I did put a prong on her about the time she was 1yr old, my trainer suggested that, she was pulling me all over. I have a nice leather one that we won at a trial, about 6' I think. I have a heavy flat cotton one that I keep in the truck, and a nylon one someplace just in case.

I have seen so many people at trials with these long leashes all waded up in their hands. Did they ever think to buy a short one just for trials?


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Of course, it's a matter of personal preference. I like the dog to go further ahead because I usually teach 'with me' along with 'go ahead' command. Also, a 6' lets me wrap the leash behind my back so the dog is forced to walk in a heel position when needed. It gives me leverage to use my both hands, and also apply a meaningful correction in case my dog lunges unexpectedly after whatever. It gives me a few extra seconds to react and not let the leash go in case I overlooked a developing situation. It lets me play a quick recall game, etc. So, really, the longer leash is for me and it fits my training style, and the size of me and my dog (I am only 35lb heavier then Anton, BTW). 

I do not expect pups to heel perfectly so young so I teach 'with me' command first, and save 'heel' for a nice attentive heel later down the road.


----------

